# whamo wheelie bar



## 37fleetwood

I'm not usually into muscle bikes but I thought you guys should see this one 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PtBoETwl5Co

Scott


----------



## Monark52

Great vid! I love those old Mopars too !! Standing up on your bike:eek: 

Imagine a commercial like that today? The Liberals would be screaming!!


----------



## johnnys55s

*Wheelie!!!*

Man that is cool,looking on e bay i found a guy selling wheelie bars,they are a little different they have two braces that go from the sissy bar down to the wheels and is made out of a sissy bar,thought man i can make that and i did in 2 hours and it looks great,the wife hates it and my son cant wait too try it out.:eek:     ebay vintage bicycles-wheelie bar.


----------



## Alwhite00

johnnys55s said:


> Man that is cool,looking on e bay i found a guy selling wheelie bars,they are a little different they have two braces that go from the sissy bar down to the wheels and is made out of a sissy bar,thought man i can make that and i did in 2 hours and it looks great,the wife hates it and my son cant wait too try it out.:eek:     ebay vintage bicycles-wheelie bar.




Can you post some pictures of the home made wheelie bar?

LK


----------



## Big Fat Whitewalls

Says the video's been removed for violating the use terms.


----------



## 37fleetwood

It works again!
Scott


----------



## Big Fat Whitewalls

Yes it does, that's cool.


----------



## MartyW

Great Video, thanks for posting Scott!


----------

